# I HAVE NEWS !!!!!



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Sorry I have been away for a bit. Things have been going on but I didnt want to 'jinks' anything.

Anyway OUR MATCH WAS APPROVED TODAY. 2 LITTLE GIRLS AGED 5 AND 3. The decision was unanimous.

We are having a meeting on Friday to discuss intros starting next week. We are aiming for 14th August for them moving in.

Im so happy I cant believe this is going to happen.        

Love Sx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi S

WOW!!!!  What fab news to post, CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Hope you are celebrating tonight!

Can't wait to hear more.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic news & such wonderful ages!

Enjoy your free time while you can!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fantastic news.
Sarah


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

​
fantastic news hun

pam xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!  Roll on 14th August.

Tracey x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Welldone, great news


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

fantastic news!!!!   

well done!

Julia x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations!!

xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

oh how lovely AA - well done   

Ritz


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news

Roll on 14th Aug.

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PBMx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

[fly]massive congratulations!!![/fly]

lots of love camly x x x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats! Wonderful news xx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations AskingAngels, I'm so happy for you.  Two darling little girls... well done.   

  

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Askingangels   

14th August will be here before you know it!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh Wow!!! Congratulations - How lovely two little Girlies


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

How did I miss this??!!!!

Asking Angels, CONGRATULATIONS to both you and DH! That is just perfectly wonderful news! I am so so happy for you!

[fly]               [/fly]

You are going to be a wonderful mummy! Roll on 14th August!
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I've been away but it's so good to read news like this.

congratulations   

Cindy


----------

